# Probleme Synchro iCal et Google Agenda



## Adriti (3 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai beau rechercher je ne trouve pas la solution à mon pb:

j'ai plusieurs calendriers créé sous google agenda, que je synchronisait parfaitement avec iCal (mac os 10.6.3) avec plusieurs comptes. 
Depuis quelques jours, sur un de mes calendriers ical me répond que l'identification est impossible (mot de passe ou compte utilisateur incorrect). Pourtant les autres se synchronisent parfaitement (meme compte utilisateur, meme mot de passe).
J'en ai donc recréer un nouveau en effaçant l'ancien... mise à jour nickel durant une journée puis rebelote... identification impossible!!! A croire qu'il ne veux pas entendre parler de moi!

Quelqu'un aurait-il le meme pb ou une soluce???

En tout cas merci d'avance!

Adriti


Euh &#8230; Ça fait quoi dans "Applications", ça ? On déménage !


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2010)

ces derniers jours j'ai plusieurs fois " error" , avec des operations de mac à agenda

tu peux aussi tester si c'est une allergie
en t'abonnant via un autre biais ( autre agenda en ligne non google  , autre session, autre gerant de calendrier qu'ical)

 d'ailleurs dans mon cas, en attendant, un calendrer que google bouda fut geré par agenda hotmail ( enfin ex hotmail, vindoz là-Yves)


----------



## Adriti (3 Mai 2010)

Il ne semble pas que ce soit une allergie à google puisque mes 5 autres calendriers se portent très bien! Du coup je l'ai recréer sous un autre identifiant google et pas de soucis...

Cela ne résout pas mon pb, j'ai pas envie de me retaper à chaque fois la copie de tous les évenements vers un autre calendrier...

Merci de vos lumières!

Adriti


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2010)

je repete
il ne s'agit pas de croyances
il y a des problemes avec google agenda, c'est google qui le dit
(  pages  google  après echec de manip et le conseil de recommencer plus tard)

il m'est arrivé la même chose que toi
allergie à un calendrier et pas d' autres
le pourquoi est obscur , mais je ne crois pas au hasard, répété , toujours sur un calendrier

un autre exemple de cafouillage du moment
creation de calendrier dans un compte et sans demande ce calendrier se nomme mode de partage ( serie de chiffre @group.calendar.google.com)

-
tu peux aussi tenter des permutations en changeant les données de A vers calendrier B

 créer un autre calendrier 
bascule des données et de synchroniser sur ce calendrier
ou faire une synchro après une import export


----------



## Adriti (3 Mai 2010)

OK, donc la solution serai de passer à un autre calendrier... D'ailleurs maintenant c'est celui de mon associé qui fait des siennes!!


----------



## itako (3 Mai 2010)

Pitin, c'est la même merde, c'est l'horreur.
Par contre avec calendrier (yfone) ça marche bien, je vais faire la dernières maj de secu et touti voir si ça change quelque chose.


----------



## humanis (4 Mai 2010)

Même problème pour moi... alors que j'avais déjà un calendrier google en sync sur iCal, je viens d'en créer un et voici le message que j'ai une fois le paramétrage ical terminé :

_*L'authentification auprès du calendrier "#####@###.com" a echoué. Le serveur a rejeté vtre nom de connexion ou votre mot de passe.*_

J'ai essayé sans importer de calendrier ics, avec, j'ai même fumé une clope en le regardant droit dans les yeux... rien n'y fait...

Problème général sur les créations?...

En effet Pascalformac, j'ai remarqué qu'au moment de l création de mon calendrier Google, après validation, il a changé le nom que je lui avais donné par la serie de chiffre@group.calendar.google.com (donc il renommait mon calendrier par l'url du calendrier)...

A suivre... je test et vous tiens au jus.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h15 ----------

Bon, petit update. Je m'acharne depuis tout à l'heure et je pense que le problème intervient à la création même du calendrier Google.

En effet, dès qu'un calendrier Google que je viens de créer ne fonctionne pas après synchro sur iCal, je l'efface et j'en recrée un autre jusqu'à ce que ça fonctionne. Pour un calendrier, j'en suis même arrivé à le créer et l'effacer 6 fois de suite avant d'en générer un qui fonctionne parfaitement avec iCal... C'est à se tirer les cheveux, mais si on a un peu de temps, ça vaut le coup de s'y mettre une bonne fois. Depuis, tous mes calendriers fonctionnent toujours correctement... à suivre.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2010)

humanis a dit:


> en le regardant droit dans les yeux... rien n'y fait...


ca c'est à motié étonnant
puisqu'en ce moment google agenda ( on répete google, pas le mac) a des problemes  de vision

 il voit mal ( il prend un calendrier pour un truc à partager ou met en attente, en attente , en attente puis vloof  google presente ses excuses ou ca continue à mouliner)

---
conseil
assurez vos arrieres
verifiez que vous avez bien une sauvegarde des calendriers ical , séparée du mac ( TM ou autres dont...en ligne ailleurs qu'agenda google, agenda d'autre compte email par exemple)

parce qu'une autre bourde pourrait arriver
A savoir synchro agenda google foirée d'une autre maniere
par exemple  sens google =>ical, avec comme  source un calendrier vide ou pas le bon,  ou pas à jour et là ical bossant bien , se retrouve avec...pas ce que vous aviez cherché à faire


----------



## humanis (4 Mai 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca c'est à motié étonnant
> puisqu'en ce moment google agenda ( on répete google, pas le mac) a des problemes  de vision
> 
> il voit mal ( il prend un calendrier pour un truc à partager ou met en attente, en attente , en attente puis vloof  google presente ses excuses ou ca continue à mouliner)
> ...



En effet, un petit clic sur "exporter les agendas" sur la page "AGENDAS" de Google ou de manière individuelle sur iCal peut éviter de beaux maux de crânes.


----------



## humanis (4 Mai 2010)

UPDATE

l'un de mes agendas vient à nouveau de passer dans le rouge (cf PJ)...:rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2010)

humanis a dit:


> En effet, un petit clic sur "exporter les agendas" sur la page "AGENDAS" de Google ou de manière individuelle sur iCal peut éviter de beaux maux de crânes.



je parle d'autre chose

des calendriers ical
à sauvegarder HORS ical
justement afin de ne pas risquer de ..les perdre ou de les voir modifiés de maniere anormale par google
et eviter les synchros (google)
ou faire ses synchros ailleurs( y a pas que google qui fait ca...)

 tant que google ne résoud pas le souci qui est chez eux
( en general google bosse vite sur ce genre de truc)


----------



## Adriti (4 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir,

qui d'autre que google fait ça? (synchro ical et iphone?)

Merci du tuyau!


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2010)

synchro ical?
mais plein de gens !
 même hotmail fait ca !
( et en plus leur idisk  à eux, windows drive, est...gratuit ( 25GO en stockage distant), pas hyper  pratique mais gratuit)


----------



## JoeGillian (20 Mai 2010)

Hello,

J'ai un souci pour la synchronisation avec google agenda aussi...
La synchro ne marche que dans un sens à savoir Google Agenda vers iCal mais pas l'inverse!!!

Une idée peut etre?

Merci de votre retour,
Joe


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mai 2010)

voir ton sujet


----------

